# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) طلبات : ممكن فلاشة يا اخوان ان وجد

## farhad_karem

السلام عليكم   
 ممكن فلاشة نوكيا c7 
 c7-rm-675 -v11.7

----------


## Dilbrin_92

اتفـــظل يا اخ العزيز   اخيرا الاصدار Belle *العربي والرسمي من نوكيا* للـ C7  رقم الاصدار : 111.030.609   قم بتحميل جميع الروابط التالية  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     جميع الروابط مباشرة وتدعم الاستكمال وسريعه

----------


## farhad_karem

اشكرك اخي ولكن انا اطلب v11.7

----------


## mohamed73

> اشكرك اخي ولكن انا اطلب v11.7

 هل متاكد ان هدا الاصدار موجود اخي 
الاصدارات الموجودة حتى الان  كالتالي
12.3
12.4
13.16
14.4
22.14
24.1
25.7
25.8
111.20.104
111.30.609
111.30.610
111.40.1511

----------

